# system six



## jsxcsnow (Feb 3, 2007)

Having a hard time deciding which bike to get. System six Team SI 3 that has ultegra or Six13 Team 1 that has Dura-Ace. I have test road a Six13 Team 2 and loved it. Couldn't believe the smoothness and the responsiveness. Would like to hear other's opinion.


----------



## j.king (Mar 23, 2005)

*Ride a System 6*

I'd say trying taking a test ride on a System 6 to compare. It's a very nice bike, but consider the top tube width. You need to have a pretty good pedal stroke as the top tube is considerably wider than most bikes and you have a chance of hitting your legs on it when you pedal. You'd need to ride the bike to see if it bugs you.

Otherwise both bikes are amazing, I've ridden both and like them both. The System feels a little stiffer in the front end.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

I've had the 2006 Six13 team replica (same frame as 2007 Six13 Team) for close to two years and it's a great friggin bike: very stiff, sufficiently light and reasonably comfortable (for a race-type bike). I test rode the 2007 System Six at a Cannondale road show and rode it about 10 miles -- it's stiffer than the Six13, particularly on the front end, it's as light as the Six13, but it picks up (and you feel) slightly more road vibration than the Six13. I think the deciding factor should be whether you plan to tour more than race (pick Six13) or race more than tour (pick SystemSix). Just my personal opinion. 

Wait for Zamboni to post a reply hereto, because i think he had a Six13 for a couple of years and has been riding the 2007 System Six Barloworld team replica for about a couple of months -- I would defer to his opinion.


----------



## Speedy (Oct 30, 2005)

j.king said:


> IYou need to have a pretty good pedal stroke as the top tube is considerably wider than most bikes and you have a chance of hitting your legs on it when you pedal.


That’s an interesting point. 

Most of the larger TT bikes like Scott, S-Works, etc. have sloping TT’s. If someone rides with their knees in super tight, it could be an issue on the S6. An undersized frame would provide better clearance - that’s what the pros do. But I’d say it’s not an issue for the average person.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Fornaca68 was right I had a Team Six13 for a year and I have some problem with the finish coating on the frame and my LBS offered me an upgrade to System Six and I took the chance to do so. S6 is more comfort and solid on the front end and you could tell right away. On hill climbing it's so light and decent is faster compare to Six13. 
I knew the owner of LBS and he let me borrow his bike while I wait for my frame to arrive and believed me you have to take it for a test ride to appreciate the improvement.


----------



## ctracer01 (Jan 5, 2006)

*vote for the system*

i ride a caad 8, and have test ridden both the six 13 and the system. six13 was very nice, basically the same stiffness as the caad with more comfort, but the system's stiffness was absolutley amazing to me. my test ride was limited, but i didn't seem to feel much of a difference in comfort.

i'm also 18, so take that into account.


all in all the system is a better frame. if you've absolutley gotta have the dura-ace, then let that be your guide. i personally think the frame upgrade is worth the component downgrade


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I transfer all Campy Record and Mavic SL wheel to S6 and it's a very nice ride.


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

I ride a 2005 Six13 (three carbon tube frame) and absolutely love how smooth and stiff the bike is. A truly inspiring ride. I have ridden a SystemSix for about 30 minutes or so and was very impressed with how it handled and would love to have one but my Six13 is still really sweet. If I could go with either frame I would take the SystemSix and upgrade components when needed.


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

fornaca68 said:


> Wait for Zamboni to post a reply hereto



LOL! I thought *I* was the only geek who used words like "hereto" in internet message board threads!


----------



## levels1069 (Jun 9, 2006)

j.king said:


> I'd say trying taking a test ride on a System 6 to compare. It's a very nice bike, but consider the top tube width. You need to have a pretty good pedal stroke as the top tube is considerably wider than most bikes and you have a chance of hitting your legs on it when you pedal. You'd need to ride the bike to see if it bugs you.
> 
> Otherwise both bikes are amazing, I've ridden both and like them both. The System feels a little stiffer in the front end.


i've only ridden the SystemSix for about 25 mins but I'd just like to point out that for some reason, even with the huge headtube, i never had a problem with my knees hitting or rubbing. I've got very tight knees at the top of my stroke to. Just throwing it out there


----------



## philbro (May 15, 2003)

*System 6, 2007 Model*

I raced a 613 last season, had no problems, had the opportunity to ride a new system 6 from a sales rep. I noticed a big difference in front end and handlebar flex while putting the bike under a load. The larger tubes and also the Easton handlebars and Cannondales carbon stem made a substantial difference in eliminating flex. Looking forward to riding outdoors, there is 2 feet of snow outside now.


----------



## TAbiker (Oct 2, 2006)

how much does the frame weigh?


----------



## wilric44 (Mar 4, 2007)

Does anyone know the difference between the Hollowgram SI and Carbon compact cranks. Which is more desirable or responsive on the system six.


----------



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

I believe racers prefer the Hollowgram SI crank, due to the stiffness, although I doubt they'd be riding the compact. Take a look at the Liquigas bikes, I think they all use the Hollowgram crank.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=/photos/2007/tech/news/03-28/Mercurio1


----------



## wilric44 (Mar 4, 2007)

Well I had nice day riding. There is nothing negative I can say about this machine:


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

is that a 50cm frame ? Team Barlo with full Campy Record grouppo good choice.


----------



## wilric44 (Mar 4, 2007)

It is a 54 cm and Thanks


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

wilric44 said:


> Does anyone know the difference between the Hollowgram SI and Carbon compact cranks. Which is more desirable or responsive on the system six.


The aluminum Hollowgrams are lighter and stiffer. Also, they have the replaceable spider, so if at some point you want to change to a compact, the switch is 50 bucks or so instead of a new crankarm.


To Wilric44: Do you notice yourself sliding down the nose of the saddle with it tilted like that? I usually find that if someone is tilting the nose of their saddle down like that it means a) it's too high or b) a more comfortable saddle might be in order; one that doesn't apply pressure to the perineal area.


----------



## wilric44 (Mar 4, 2007)

MaestroXC said:


> The aluminum Hollowgrams are lighter and stiffer. Also, they have the replaceable spider, so if at some point you want to change to a compact, the switch is 50 bucks or so instead of a new crankarm.
> 
> 
> To Wilric44: Do you notice yourself sliding down the nose of the saddle with it tilted like that? I usually find that if someone is tilting the nose of their saddle down like that it means a) it's too high or b) a more comfortable saddle might be in order; one that doesn't apply pressure to the perineal area.


I did not ride it like that. That was an adjustment made after the test ride. The saddle was too far back on the test ride so I had him adjust it. It has been noticed by the forum so I better fix it and post a better picture.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Wouldn't this bike be the perfect combination of comfort and speed since it has an aluminum rear triangle as to put the power to the pavement but a carbon main triangle for comfort? Just sounds like a great concept to me.


----------



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

it's a very good bike.. test ride one if you get a chance. I did a crit practice ride last night, it stuck the corners like no bike I've ever ridden. I haven't owned/ridden lots of bikes.. so I can't be a good judge of how it compares to other high-end bikes, but it down-right puts my Kestrel Talon to shame, in every which way.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Mikeyp123,

How about flat surface ? Did it goes any faster ?


----------



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

sure does, my speedo seems to be averaging slightly faster speeds. This could be a combination of things, the stiff frame transferring energy more efficiently, slightly lighter and more aero wheels (Fulcrum Racing 1 vs Mavic Ksyrium Elite), the 16 gear (I had a nine speed on my Kestrel), I also made adjustments to my riding position... but all this is really hard to quantify.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Well, it's definitely got my interest. I recently got my first road bike (first bike in 15 years) and have fallen in love with riding. Already looking ahead to a nicer bike.


----------



## tcrmann (Sep 21, 2005)

*www.teambarloworld.com*



wilric44 said:


> Well I had nice day riding. There is nothing negative I can say about this machine:


 That frame looks like a 50 / What is your TT Length ?? How tall are you ?? Inseam ?? Stem Length ?? STUNNING bike !!


----------



## wilric44 (Mar 4, 2007)

went for a 30 mile ride today and found the seat a bit uncomfortable. I did level it out but it was not as comfortable as the Synapse. Has anyone experience discomfort in their S6 saddle? It might be me and I may have to get use it. The ride was excellent and smooth, I had to cut it short due to hail. Going for another 30 or 20 tomorrow. It should feel a little better.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Which saddle is on your S6 ? I ran mine with Fizik Aliante & USE carbon post and have no problem.


----------



## wilric44 (Mar 4, 2007)

I have the Fi'zi:k Arione Ti, Team Edition saddle. It might take some getting use to. It is comforatble as long as it does not shift. The arch in the post causes it to shift if you dont have it tight enough or accidently flop in the seat.


----------



## HillBillies (May 16, 2007)

mikeyp123 said:


> I believe racers prefer the Hollowgram SI crank, due to the stiffness, although I doubt they'd be riding the compact. Take a look at the Liquigas bikes, I think they all use the Hollowgram crank.
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=/photos/2007/tech/news/03-28/Mercurio1


Even pro racers use compact cranks when it's appropriate ie on mountain stages. I understand Di Luca was running 34 29 on the Zaconda stage of the Giro a couple of days ago.

HillBilly


----------



## k.kazantzoglou (Mar 10, 2007)

*SystemSix Di Luca Model*

From a Cannondale Newsletter that I received today:

Di Luca & Team Liquigas WIN
The 2007 Giro d'Italia!

Giro Champion Danilo Di Luca and his teammates took to the podium after 21 stages of tactical racing and spectacular performances. Cannondale salutes this great achievement and is ready to share the bikes that made it all happen.

Cannondale Announces Commemorative Di Luca Model

In celebration of Danilo Di Luca's spectacular Giro d'Italia victory, Cannondale is proud to offer a very limited edition Danilo "The Killer" Di Luca System Six Replica model. Twenty-one bicycles (one for each stage of the Giro) will be made available in both Europe and the US on a first-come basis through Cannondale's fine network of bicycle retailers.

The special System Six bikes feature a white rear triangle as requested by the Killer himself and used in his Giro victory. In addition, each frame will be numbered from 1 to 21 and denote the corresponding stage of the Giro. Fi:zi'k supplies the special Killer Arione saddle and white handlebar tape. Campagnolo and Fulcrum supply componentry and wheels, while FSA provide the stem and handlebar.

Also included in this package is a signed maglia rosa and commemorative poster.

Congratulations to Cannondale's Team Liquigas and THE KILLER, Danilo Di Luca. FEEL THE GREEN!



(European model shown in photo)


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I want the Giro pink that Di Luca rode at the final stage, now that is specail with the pink bar tape & frame.

Just kidding.


----------



## HillBillies (May 16, 2007)

wilric44 said:


> Well I had nice day riding. There is nothing negative I can say about this machine:


Hey - I noticed you went compact on your S6 Team. I did too but when it arrived at the LBS it had the standard Campy front mech on it - not the compact specific. Makes sure you have the compact - it makes a difference!

Cheers

HillBilly.


----------

